# Martial Talk Boxing Tournament: Mike Tyson Vs. Joe Frazier



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 21, 2017)

For those wanting to know what it is, the original threads explaining it can be located here Martial Talk Boxing Tournament and Martial Talk Boxing Tournament With Poll/Bracket. 

The current bracket is located here: Martialtalk Boxing Tournament - Challonge

The new poll is between Mike Tyson Vs. Joe Frazier. Vote here: 

Have your say: Mike Tyson Vs. Joe Frazier


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 21, 2017)

This ones probably the toughest matchup so far IMO. Tyson beat out the toughest bracket up to the semifinals, and is rewarded with Smokin Joe. Meanwhile, Joe has solidly won each of his matchups so far.


----------



## CB Jones (May 21, 2017)

Are we to assume Mike is off his meds for the fight


----------



## elder999 (May 21, 2017)

This one comes down to who has the most heart......and chin.

While they were both known for destroying opponents with body shots, I don't think Joe could stand Mike's left hook to the liver for as long
Tyson's defense was better than Joe's, as long as he wasn't fighting a tall guy with a jab. Joe's defense was kinda one dimensional.....Joe was also very susceptible to an uppercut, another of Mike's bread and butter attacks.


----------



## Martial D (May 21, 2017)

Are we talking both fighters at their absolute peak?

I don't think anyone beats 20 year old Tyson.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 21, 2017)

Martial D said:


> Are we talking both fighters at their absolute peak?
> 
> I don't think anyone beats 20 year old Tyson.


Yup, peak condition.
And cb jones, of course he's off his meds. Would make it much more entertaining.


----------



## CB Jones (May 21, 2017)

kempodisciple said:


> Yup, peak condition.
> And cb jones, of course he's off his meds. Would make it much more entertaining.



Heck yeah.

Mike "I will eat your children and Rape you til you love me" Tyson for the win


----------



## Headhunter (May 22, 2017)

Frazier


----------



## Steve (May 22, 2017)

Frazier.


----------

